# Frankfurt - Germany



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

beautiful frankfurt!


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

The AfE Tower on the right, it has been demolished in 2013 










Messetor



















Europe District










Fair trade Hall










The Site of the future Skyline Plaza Mall









































































My Zeil Mall





































An old video of the skyline, by me


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ Nice! It's nice to have some skyscraper pr0n from Europe.


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

Opera Tower topped off










The Taunus Park, Frankfurts answer to Central Park










In the architecture Museum attending the int. Highrise Award 2008

The NY Times Tower









Some Singapore Building









View from the Museum across the river









The winner of 2008: Hearst Tower, NYC









Kaufhof Observation Deck


















The most famous view









Main Tower Deck on 200m 



























The Construction Site of the New European Central Bank at the far east of the City



























PWC Tower u/c 



























Main Plaza Hotel by Berlin Architect Kollhoff


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

at the Airport



























Silver Tower being recladded


















Westend Tower, 208m 









PWC Tower rising









In the Lobby of Opera Tower


















Palais Quartier



























Inside Commerzbank Tower, View to Sachsenhausen , the southernmost borough


----------



## antigoon99 (Oct 7, 2008)

very nice city! thanks for the pic's...

off-topic: is Frankfurt a good city to study (university, fachhochschule...)?


----------



## C-Beam (Apr 11, 2006)

Frankfurt is mostly a business city, it is not dominated by the university and its students like that is the case in classic "university cities" like nearby Darmstadt or Gießen or Göttingen, Heidelberg, Tübingen, Münster, Freiburg, etc.... The university itself is good in a few departments like business administration, economics and social sciences but does overall not belong to the best (click here for a map of Germany's elite universities). Nightlife in Frankfurt is very good though, there are a lot of things to distract you from studying.


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Great pictures! Thanks!

Especially this one:


the man from k-town said:


>


----------



## Tama (Jan 15, 2008)

omg love it


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Awesome pictures. Just awesome.

The new Uni campus looks really great. Especially if you compare it to the crappy old one in Bockenheim.


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Great city!


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

The Site of the new ECB










main Plaza































































The Atrium inside Commerzbank Tower with gardens



























There are 3 levels with gardens around the atrium



























Main Station


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

PWC Tower , 200m 



















Trianon and deutsche Bank





































from the train track



















from almost everywhere visible now






















































The Römer Plaza


----------



## Golden Age (Dec 26, 2006)

Thanks for sharing these pics. There aren't many cities in Germany that have such a great/lively waterfront (Hamburg maybe) in the summer. I'll post pictures of the Museumsuferfest that takes place end of August...


----------



## frank hannover (Oct 5, 2005)

cool pics... thank you. I love the Mainufer front with the skyline view. In summer Frankfurt is phantastic ! In the 1990s and early 2000s Iwas there at least 10 times. Hamburgs waterfront is much larger because of Elbe river (port) and the Alster lakes in downtown . Hamburg is fuel of water .
And don't forget Düsseldorfs Rheinpromenade , its neat .


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

WOW, Frankfurt is so dynamic ! Yet, it's classic buildings are still the best the city can offer the tourist.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

NICE!


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

del


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

most of the crapers are really iconic
may they multiply faster than I thought.


----------



## Dr.Mabuse (Jun 6, 2009)

http://mw2.google.com/mw-panoramio/photos/medium/21789477.jpg









http://mw2.google.com/mw-panoramio/photos/medium/8602744.jpg









http://mw2.google.com/mw-panoramio/photos/medium/8516853.jpg


----------



## Skyline.Fan (May 21, 2007)

Skrapebook said:


> Europe´s own skyscraper mekka and true pearl of a masterpiece city! :shocked:


nothing to add :master:

outstanding pictures k!


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Great phototour k-townman, thanks for sharing! kay:

Could you post them there as well?  *http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=440890&page=48*


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

*pedestrian precinct called "Zeile"*










Part 3





































Nena, german rock singer


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Amazing pictures of FFM! Thank you very much!


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

ECB almost done



















From Cathedral Tower













































taunus tower completed


----------



## Skyline.Fan (May 21, 2007)

great! please keep' em coming!


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Great to see some new perspectives. Very nice.


----------



## firoz bharmal (Jul 16, 2005)

Is sit true that German cities is full with youngsters and Old people moves to outside of the city or town or village ?


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

firoz bharmal said:


> Is sit true that German cities is full with youngsters and Old people moves to outside of the city or town or village ?


no


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

I´m so proud to have ancestry from Frankfurt and Germany!
These are such amazing pics!


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

December 2013





































Skyline Plaza Mall recently opened









Roof Garden


----------



## Terpentin07 (Oct 3, 2009)

Frankfurt becomes really attractive. Luckily the 80/90 look/image disappears.


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

What an urban jungle! :shocked:


----------



## Skyline.Fan (May 21, 2007)

just fantastic k! 

especially your last 2 pics are stunning! <3


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

Gorgeous city. It looks quite welcoming :cheers:


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

Fraaankfuuuuuuurt!


----------



## toshijmx (May 31, 2011)

Nice. I've only been at the airport in Frankfurt, but it looks like it deserves a closer look!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photos!


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

del


----------



## Skyline.Fan (May 21, 2007)

10/10 ... what else


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

the only one in germany and the most amazing on in the EU imo

the skyline of mainhattan aka Frankfurt am Main:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZG60bH5gd8Q&feature=plcp&context=C335548dUDOEgsToPDskJMor9b0NkCyZYVK8MnfoQK

Tower 185 :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3wp56qPcFfs&feature=plcp&context=C3bd6a41UDOEgsToPDskKx7fyYtd7DYH5FoQ7KN10V


----------



## hhhhh (Oct 28, 2009)

*i think Frankfurt is the London of germany 

Really Many skyscrapers and Beauty.*


----------



## toshijmx (May 31, 2011)

Lovely! Where did you take the photo from above where you can see a restaurant terrace with people having lunch below?


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

this is kaufhof shopping building, but i think this restaurant is closed since a while.the building is next to hauptwache,where the shopping street "zeil" begins


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

hhhhh said:


> *i think Frankfurt is the London of germany
> 
> Really Many skyscrapers and Beauty.*


Skyscraperwise for sure and even better!
Otherwise Berlin, Hamburg, Munich and Cologne have more of the London flair.


----------



## cardiac86 (Apr 16, 2008)

Skrapebook said:


> Skyscraperwise for sure and even better!
> Otherwise Berlin, Hamburg, Munich and Cologne have more of the London flair.


That's not true imo. Frankfurt has 1) more business-flair than every other german city, and 2) it has a very international flair, which Frankfurt has in common with London - more than the four largest cities of Germany. It's not only about the skyscrapers.


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

cardiac86 said:


> That's not true imo. Frankfurt has 1) more business-flair than every other german city, and 2) it has a very international flair, which Frankfurt has in common with London - more than the four largest cities of Germany. It's not only about the skyscrapers.


Yes it´s a very international city and I truly do love Frankfurt as well.
But the others are even larger, more diverse and especially Berlin is a cultural metropolis just like London.


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

I think the problem here is, that Frankfurt doesn't need to be the London (or whatever city) of Germany. Frankfurt is a great city on it's own and can stand for itself. In my opinion the skyline of Frankfurt is even superior to London's. So maybe London is the Frankfurt of England? 
Honestly, I always disliked those comparing-names like:
"Florence on the Elbe" or "Venice of the North" or "Mainhattan". It puts cities like Dresden, St. Petersburg or Frankfurt down, I think.
I'm pretty sure though, the poster was actually trying to compliment Frankfurt.


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

I, myself regard Frankfurt as the financial heart of Continental Europe, and the city with most impressive skyline on the continent. Do I need to compare Frankfurt with London or Berlin, or any other city? I don't think so...


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

:hilarious


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

^^ I HAVEN'T said that Frankfurt is the greatest city on Earth.:lol: 
I just wanted to underline that it's an important city with its OWN identity and class.

BTW, it would be great to see some recent pictures of Frankfurt in this thread.


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

KamZolt said:


> ^^ I HAVEN'T said that Frankfurt is the greatest city on Earth.:lol:
> I just wanted to underline that it's an important city with its OWN identity and class.
> 
> BTW, it would be great to see some recent pictures of Frankfurt in this thread.


Don't pay attention to SO143. He is a well known troll, just on his round through the forum bashing Frankfurt (and hyping London)...for whatever reason.
If he would at least have as much respect and decency, to not turn the photo galleries of forumers into a trollfest... hno: They do deserve better!

Thanks very much for the pictures, man from k-town.


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

Frankfurt is seriously impressive and truly stunning!
Dresden is at least "Europe´s balcony"...
Germany has the world´s finest cities ever seen! :bow:


----------



## Skyline.Fan (May 21, 2007)

Skrapebook said:


> Frankfurt is seriously impressive and truly stunning!
> Dresden is at least "Europe´s balcony"...
> Germany has the world´s finest cities ever seen! :bow:


According to many people of our old and gone generations, many of the cities were so much more beautiful until the allies bombed the shit out of them ... fkin war criminals.


----------



## Rombi (Apr 17, 2010)

Yeahh I love german cities too and maybe even more those before WW II but you must admit that as you said "fkin war criminals" first came to Poland and rest of Europe. Don't exaggerate so much


----------



## Skyline.Fan (May 21, 2007)

Rombi said:


> Yeahh I love german cities too and maybe even more those before WW II but you must admit that as you said "fkin war criminals" first came to Poland and rest of Europe. Don't exaggerate so much


Don't worry buddy hehe, I'm cool. I just disrespect the bombing terror which was done by the allies.


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

I find Frankfurt to be underrated aside from the skyline. A lot of people in SSC think the city is boring.


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

Skyline.Fan said:


> Don't worry buddy hehe, I'm cool. I just disrespect the bombing terror which was done by the allies.


ALL do who know how bad it really was and too what unnecessary extent it was done hno:


----------



## Malyan (Apr 2, 2011)

> ALL do who know how bad it really was and too what unnecessary extent it was done


No, I don´t know that it was bad to fight national socialism with all force. Stopping the nazi empire and do everything to destroy the system of Auschwitz and Treblinka as soon as possible was IMO a bit more important than preserving some nice old towns.


----------



## Corvetten-Ralf (Oct 8, 2008)

^^ It's not only about preserving cities, but also about preserving lifes...


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Malyan said:


> No, I don´t know that it was bad to fight national socialism with all force. Stopping the nazi empire and do everything to destroy the system of Auschwitz and Treblinka as soon as possible was IMO a bit more important than preserving some nice old towns.


I don't think destroying cities helped to stop that Nazi regime. Far from it! I even think that Nazi regime gained more acceptance in Germany because the people were pissed of the Allies for destroying their cities.


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

What kind of discussion is this. This was war and Germany started that war. So IMO there is not much room to complain. We should look forward now to new developments and not cry about the past.


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

Dr.Seltsam said:


> I don't think destroying cities helped to stop that Nazi regime. Far from it! I even think that Nazi regime gained more acceptance in Germany because the people were pissed of the Allies for destroying their cities.


I couldn´t have said it better.
Britain and France started two wars against Germany who only wanted to unite their people and get back their lost territories...
History is a big fat lie! hno:
I´m not defending what the nazis did eventually though.
But I equally HATE the sick allied bomb raids ruining hundreds of cities and killing hundred thousands civilians, women and children.
Damn Versailles Treaty!


----------



## jeromeee (Oct 16, 2009)

Skrapebook said:


> I couldn´t have said it better.
> Britain and France started two wars against Germany who only wanted to unite their people and get back their lost territories...
> History is a big fat lie! hno:


Come on, the destruction of the German cities was wrong and unnecessary but don't forget that long before the allies bombed German cities, Hitler occupied several European cities and destroyed a lot of British cities (London, Coventry, etc.) --> "Blitzkrieg"
To say that the war was started by Britain and France is a bunch of bullsh... and I say that as a German...


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

jeromeee said:


> Come on, the destruction of the German cities was wrong and unnecessary but don't forget that long before the allies bombed German cities, Hitler occupied several European cities and destroyed a lot of British cities (London, Coventry, etc.) --> "Blitzkrieg"
> To say that the war was started by Britain and France is a bunch of bullsh... and I say that as a German...


Rotterdam was definitely hit really bad and eventually also Warsaw and Stalingrad.
But the blitz in London was done with much lighter bombs than what
was used by the allies against everything including homes, 
churches, castles and other cultural treasures all over 
Germany and in a much larger scale than in England.
Strategic bombs?
More like a holocaust from the sky...


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

great photos from page 1 to 5.....and looking forward for more photos
and please cut off the discussion.


----------



## Skyline.Fan (May 21, 2007)

Skrapebook said:


> Damn Versailles Treaty!


Yes ... :down:


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

alexander2000 said:


> great photos from page 1 to 5.....and looking forward for more photos
> and please cut off the discussion.


thank you alex

i hope i can pay another visit to frankfurt soon!!


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

i found some older pics from commerzbank tower, 54. floor


Blick vom 54. Stock des Commerzbank-Towers von hightower185 auf Flickr


Frankfurt Süd von hightower185 auf Flickr


Blick vom Commerzbank-Turm nach Osten von hightower185 auf Flickr


Dachgarten Commerzbank-Tower Frankfurt (259m) von hightower185 auf Flickr


Dachabschluss Commerzbank-Turm von hightower185 auf Flickr


Main Tower , 200m von hightower185 auf Flickr


Frankfurt am Main von hightower185 auf Flickr

winter garden atrium inside of commerzbank tower, designed by foster and partners


Atriumgarten Commerzbank Tower Frankfurt von hightower185 auf Flickr


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

*easter egg*

hey guys, i took new pics , my easter egg to you 

hotel in "Europaviertel" - europe district










Messegelände - mass area










recently completed PWC Tower (Tower 185) 200metres tall




























PWC Tower closeup










mall "Skyline plaza" construction site




























main tower observation deck at 200m height










skyper and commerzbank tower


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you mate. Cool pics! I find PWC a timeless beauty.

Do you know more about that white _'traffic-control-tower-loook alike'_ in the distance? I saw publicity of the Henninger Beer on top. Is it a brewery-office?


----------



## hmueller2 (Feb 3, 2009)

This is the so called Henninger Turm

The tower will be demolished and then rebuild as a residential tower from 2012-2015.


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=89543359&postcount=750


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks! So the residential tower will be completely new, but in the old shape. Nice idea.


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

Tower 185 completed























































Messe-cluster



















city-hochhaus with new facade


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Fantastic photos!!! Thanks for sharing!
Tower185 looks so shiny! :cheers:


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

main tower!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Great!


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

my video from main tower


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

park surrounded by towers


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great shots and nice videos from Frankfurt...:cheers:


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

Yes the red light district is quite near to the station. Thats kinda irritating when visiting the city the first time. If you like the atmosphere of the Eintracht then you should also visit the Kaiserslautern stadium of the red devils. Very frenetic.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice updates from Frankfurt


----------



## IrishMan2010 (Aug 16, 2010)

the man from k-town said:


> Yes the red light district is quite near to the station. Thats kinda irritating when visiting the city the first time. If you like the atmosphere of the Eintracht then you should also visit the Kaiserslautern stadium of the red devils. Very frenetic.


Yes so I've heard but most German teams have great support. I might be going back to Germany and Frankfurt in November so I want to explore more of this fine city.


----------



## Rohne (Feb 20, 2007)

IrishMan2010 said:


> Yes so I've heard but most German teams have great support.


Not really. Mostly support in Germany is absolute shit (ok, fan culture has not been as destroyed as in UK and Italy yet, but could still be much much better). Besides Frankfurt you only have Nürnberg and some teams in Eastern Germany, maybe Schalke, Hamburg, Kaiserslautern when they have a good day. That's it.
Even the atmosphere in Frankfurt can sometimes be crappy nowadays.
For good support better go to former Yugoslavia, Poland, Greece or especially Argentina.


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

*Christmas Time 2013*

City West Entrance with round radisson Hotel










new Europa District East










Skyline Plaza Mall after its opening 2013


















on the roof of the mall, PWC Tower next to it


















near Opera Tower and Old Opera


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

*February 2014*

the tower to the rightern side has been demolished just 10 min. after that shot.









Messeturm in the fog









interested voyeurs waiting for the show









the extention of the fair 









At Europa District West 


















german railway hq









the new european central bank in the back


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

gorgeous shots of the city in mist.


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks mate! More to come ;-)


----------



## SturmBeobachter (Jun 10, 2013)

Frankfurt is simply splendid, super pictures! In comparison with city size, nowhere in Europe (and maybe even in the world) you will find a better and bigger public transportation system.


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

beautiful.....mystical city in mist.


----------



## Ludi (Mar 21, 2007)

*last weekend*






















































































































my own pics, ©Ludi


----------



## Ludi (Mar 21, 2007)

my own pics, ©Ludi


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Frankfurt looks good. Can't believe I've never been there!


----------



## Geoffroi (Aug 7, 2015)

Frankfurt never looked so good!


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

^^ Sorry but the last comment is bullshit!


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

You're wearing my Banana, now that's seltsam!

Nice shots Loody, sun looks good on Frankfurt. Really gives it some Houston-ian appeal in some views.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Frankfurt :cheers:


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

thanks for the revival of my thread Ludi. Your pics of the classical scrapers are awesome! 

I think i got to show my newest shots here, too, after a long time of absence.










Several model proposals for commerzbank tower










The proposed Campanile near main station which hasn't been built cause of a complaining woman who lives next to the plot. :bash:










A LEGO Model of the new European Central Bank , in the architecture Museum.










The real One :cheers:










A model of the planned Tower at the Europe District , Entrance West










view across the river towards CBD



















Skyline shot taken from the cathedral's tower. 



















Taunus Tower, completed last year


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

a video of the Skyline from Taunus hill , by me


----------



## Justinos (May 5, 2011)

Hi guys I'm going to Frankfurt on Friday! Very excited! 

Can you please tell me which are the best panoramic points to see the skyline? I know there's Main Tower Observation Deck, Leonhard's on the 7th floor of Galeria Kaufhof which has a great view of the skyline and then the top of St. Bartholomaus Church which is free. 

Any other tips? 

Thank you very much, i will post here my pics when i come back.


----------

